# 5º Aniversário do MeteoPT



## Gilmet (26 Ago 2010 às 00:00)

Celebram-se, hoje, *5 anos* da inauguração deste magnificente espaço virtual. Membros e visitantes estão de parabéns, por meia década de sucesso e prosperidade! Um valente abraço a todos, e _venham mais cinco_ !​


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Ago 2010 às 00:03)

Parabéns a esta comunidade cada vez maior, melhor e mais unida! 

Parabéns MeteoPT.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Ago 2010 às 00:04)

Gilmet disse:


> Membros e visitantes estão de parabéns, por meia década de sucesso e prosperidade! Um valente abraço a todos, e _venham mais cinco_ !



Comungo o mesmo ideal; parabéns a todos que tornaram possível o MeteoPT


----------



## Teles (26 Ago 2010 às 00:08)

Cinco anos de muito trabalho , já tem o seu mérito, e neste fórum trabalho foi coisa que felizmente abundou , fazendo-o progredir e crescer a olhos vistos , só com esforço e muita dedicação se consegue manter um fórum já com está envergadura, por isso votos de muitos parabéns e felicidades não só a todos os que nele participam e o fazem crescer , mas também ás centenas de pessoas que o visitam diariamente,e como diz o Gil e muito bem venham mais cinco


----------



## Dan (26 Ago 2010 às 00:09)

Nem se dá pelo tempo a passar, mas já lá vão 5 anos 

Parabéns MeteoPT


----------



## 1337 (26 Ago 2010 às 00:13)

Parabens meteoPT
melhor forum de meteorologia


----------



## João Soares (26 Ago 2010 às 00:13)

Parabéns MeteoPT! 5 anos! Até parece que foi ontem que se criou o fórum 
Esperemos por mais 5, mais 10, mais 20! 

Grande comunidade, Grande fórum!


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Ago 2010 às 00:15)

Um fórum que de certo modo me ajudou a crescer, nos conhecimentos meteorológicos claro  , e também na minha personalidade.

Foram passados bons momentos desde que aqui entrei, e conheci pessoas fantásticas. 

Muitos parabéns a esta excelente e grande comunidade *MeteoPT*!


----------



## MSantos (26 Ago 2010 às 00:19)

Hoje é um dia especial para o MeteoPT

Esta é sem duvida uma comunidade fantástica de pessoas que gostam de meteorologia e não só, parabéns aos criadores e à administração/moderação por manterem esta "Casa" a funcionar


----------



## Profetaa (26 Ago 2010 às 00:24)

PARABÉNS...!!!Penso que posso dizer que estamos todos de Parabéns, administradores, moderadores, membros, e tambem todos aqueles que apesar de ainda não terem tido coragem de se registar, são visitantes curiosos.
Deixo uma sugestão aos administradores. Contarem a historia do forum,como, quando e porque começou, as datas mais importantes, recorde de visitantes e /ou membros online, as evoluções mais significativas, curiosidades, etc,....
Provavelmente, muitos visitantes ou membros (tal como eu) já se questionaram sobre estas questões, é simples curiosidade, mas eu gostava de saber....
Obrigado e que daqui a 5 anos estejamos todos para contar a historia de mais 5 anos.....


----------



## RSilva_TN (26 Ago 2010 às 00:25)

Parabéns ao MeteoPT e a todos os que trabalham para o crescimento saudável desta comunidade! 

Continuem com o bom trabalho por pelo menos mais 5 anos.


----------



## MSantos (26 Ago 2010 às 00:30)

Profetaa disse:


> PARABÉNS...!!!Penso que posso dizer que estamos todos de Parabéns, administradores, moderadores, membros, e tambem todos aqueles que apesar de ainda não terem tido coragem de se registar, são visitantes curiosos.
> Deixo uma sugestão aos administradores. Contarem a historia do forum,como, quando e porque começou, as datas mais importantes, recorde de visitantes e /ou membros online, as evoluções mais significativas, curiosidades, etc,....
> Provavelmente, muitos visitantes ou membros (tal como eu) já se questionaram sobre estas questões, é simples curiosidade, mas eu gostava de saber....
> Obrigado e que daqui a 5 anos estejamos todos para contar a historia de mais 5 anos.....



Penso que era uma óptima ideia,haver uma divulgação da história aqui do MeteoPT, pois apesar de já passear por aqui à quase 3 anos, não conheço bem História do inicio do forum, apenas sei que foi o *Fil* que o criou

Fica a sugestão.


----------



## Hazores (26 Ago 2010 às 01:08)

em primeiro lugar quero deixar os parabens a quem teve esta excelente ideia de criar um forum de meterologia. quero dar tambem os parabens a todos os administradores, moderadores e todos aqueles que contribuem de uma forma activa e voluntária neste forum
por fim, mas não menos importante dar os parabens a todos os meteoloucos deste forum que vem cá todos os dias do ano fazer uma visita, quer faça chuva ou faça sol.


----------



## duero (26 Ago 2010 às 03:38)

*FELICIDADES.*

Pienso que mantener un foro exige un gran esfuerzo por parte de su creador y sus administradores. Un esfuerzo que en ocasiones no siempre es valorado en la manera justa y correcta de unas personas que dedican muchas horas para llevar adelante su pasión y que nos permiten a los demás compartirla, asi como aprender y mejorar desde el punto de vista científico como humano.

Son cinco años, ahora es esperar que sean muchos mas.


----------



## Veterano (26 Ago 2010 às 09:05)

Muitos parabéns aos criadores deste Fórum e a quem diariamente zela pelo seu bom funcionamente. Nós, utilizadores, só nos podemos congratular pela disponibilidade de um espaço virtual para aprender, conviver e divertir.

  Cinco anos já representa uma idade madura para o projecto MeteoPT, indicador de sucesso e de continuidade.

  Continuemos todos a participar e a e a dar a nossa contribuição.


----------



## raposo_744 (26 Ago 2010 às 09:14)




----------



## vitamos (26 Ago 2010 às 10:05)

5 dedos, a palma da mão,
Um mundo inteiro por desbravar.
Seres unidos, a comunicar,
Nas linhas de cada estação...

5 barreiras, 5 vitórias!
Navegando nos mares da previsão,
Transmitindo: Graus, vento, precipitação,
Relatos emocionados, belas histórias!


Um jovem sonhou, a obra nasceu!
Mil e mil e mil, essa obra abraçaram,
E a marca de hoje alcançaram
No edifício que aqui cresceu.

E o futuro só pode ser promissor,
Quando a obra é feita de amor!

*Parabéns MeteoPT!*


----------



## ACalado (26 Ago 2010 às 10:18)

Parabéns!!! Se eu podia viver sem este fórum??? podia mas não era a mesma coisa


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Ago 2010 às 10:45)

Muitos Parabés ao fórum


----------



## Z13 (26 Ago 2010 às 11:10)

Parabéns a todos os membros que diariamente enriquecem esta casa com os seus pequenos contributos!

E parabéns sobretudo ao fundador e a todos os administradores e moderadores que tanto trabalho têm e tanta hora perdem em organizar e manter esta nossa casa!

Bem hajam!


E venham mais cinco!


----------



## Paulo H (26 Ago 2010 às 11:36)

Parabens MeteoPT!!

Como leitor, já percorri muitos foruns temáticos e devo salientar que de todos eles, este é aquele que me mereceu a melhor atenção, não apenas pela temática mas por várias razões:

- Maturidade, disponibilidade, amizade de todos, respeito, interesse na procura do conhecimento, organização cuidada dos tópicos, variedade de temáticas, enfim uma infinidade de qualidades (...)

Por essa razão, tenho muito orgulho em fazer parte desta família a que todos nós pertencemos, procurando acima de tudo partilhar o conhecimento, com  amizade e alegria.

Apesar dos seus 5 aninhos, o forum é já bastante reconhecido, sendo por isso, uma referência quase institucional!! ;D

Parabéns a todos os Meteoloucos!


----------



## Brunomc (26 Ago 2010 às 11:38)

Parabéns MeteoPT


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Ago 2010 às 11:41)

Parabens ao Forum. 5 anos de grandes e importantes informações meteorológicas, não só de Portugal mas também de várias partes do mundo.
Só falta ter agora membros de outros planetas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2010 às 11:49)

Onde é a festa?  Onde está o bolo? 

Parabéns a todos, ao inventor deste fórum Fil , aos administradores, aos moderadores que tanto trabalho têm para manter este fórum sempre a funcionar, não esquecendo os cerca de 3000 membros espalhados um pouco por todo o Portugal, ainda lembro-me quando entrei em 2007 membros do Algarve só me lembro de mim e do Tornado e agora existe quase por todo o Algarve, nestes últimos meses temos visto novos membros espalhados por esse mundo fora  entrarem no fórum é sinal que o fórum está a crescer a nível mundial e isso é bom para todos nós.

Parabéns METEOPT!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Ago 2010 às 12:15)

5 anos e _n_ tempestades, nevões, ondas de calor e frio, ventanias ciclónicas e furacões, tornados, granizadas e tufões, trovoadas, secas e cheias e até tempestades de areia e gelo, nevoeiros sincelo e freezing rain, geadas brancas e negras e neblina.

Isóbaras pra ali, cut-off's pra além, pântanos barométricos, AA o temido, depressão térmica, NAO+ NAO-, frente quente e fria, oclusa a final. 

NOAA, freemeteo, weatherwundergroun, meteociel e wetterzentrale fazem parte do nosso dia a dia. 

Olhos no Sat24 e nas observações e radar do IM.

Etc etc etc, muita coisa podia ser aqui referida, muitos fenómenos aqui seguidos, muitos fenómenos aqui _postados_ por pessoal carregado de adrenalina e furor para mostrar aquilo que está a ver, e de certa forma como o está a viver, fotos e dados meteorológicos são o nosso forte, relatos de "aqui tá a chover", "aqui tá calor" "por aqui sigo com xx,xºC" fazem parte integrante deste fórum.

Não só faz anos o fórum, como estou de parabéns eu, tu e todos nós que fazem parte deste fórum, é connosco (membros) e também visitantes que o fórum cresce, e é divulgado ao mundo. Obrigado a todos, obrigado ao fórum, obrigado também a ti que és visitante e estás a ler isto, tu também podes fazer parte deste fórum e fazê-lo crescer.

Parabéns Meteopt.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Ago 2010 às 12:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> 5 anos e _n_ tempestades, nevões, ondas de calor e frio, ventanias ciclónicas e furacões, tornados, granizadas e tufões, trovoadas, secas e cheias e até tempestades de areia e gelo, nevoeiros sincelo e freezing rain, geadas brancas e negras e neblina.
> 
> Isóbaras pra ali, cut-off's pra além, pântanos barométricos, AA o temido, depressão térmica, NAO+ NAO-, frente quente e fria, oclusa a final.
> 
> ...



Subscrevo completamente.

E parabéns ao MeteoPT ! 

Venham mais 5, e mais 5, e mais 5...


----------



## Gato Preto (26 Ago 2010 às 14:48)

PARABÉNS MeteoPT!

É sem dúvida um dos responsáveis pelo interesse crescente que sinto pelo tema meteorologia.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Ago 2010 às 17:51)

Parabens MeteoPT...

Ai está 5 anitos feitos e venham mais, cheios de tormentas para nos saborear e enriquecer cada vez mais esta grande casa...

Parabens a todos nós e os que hão de vir de outros pontos deste rectangulo ou fora dele...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2010 às 21:29)

Parabéns à comunidade! Apesar de só agora me ter inscrito, já leio o fórum há uns 2 meses, só agora descobri que não é preciso ter um super conhecimento de meteorologia para cá estar.


----------



## filipept (26 Ago 2010 às 22:20)

Parabéns METEOPT 

5 anos... 5 ... o tempo passa a correr...
Desde o primeiro dia que encontrei este espaço que passou a ser uma visita diária obrigatória para mim. Embora nem sempre coloque posts com regularidade, gosto sempre de cá vir e ler todos os membros.

Já imaginaram o panorama meteo em Portugal sem o meteopt?? 
Ainda bem que temos o meteopt.com


----------



## Agreste (26 Ago 2010 às 22:52)

Parabéns aos criadores do espaço, moderadores e povo em geral que vem aqui diariamente matar o vício... Parabéns METEOPT


----------



## AnDré (26 Ago 2010 às 23:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não só faz anos o fórum, como estou de parabéns eu, tu e todos nós que fazem parte deste fórum, é connosco (membros) e também visitantes que o fórum cresce, e é divulgado ao mundo. Obrigado a todos, obrigado ao fórum, obrigado também a ti que és visitante e estás a ler isto, tu também podes fazer parte deste fórum e fazê-lo crescer.
> 
> Parabéns Meteopt.com



Nem o criador, nem os administradores, nem os moderadores sozinhos, poderiam dar só por si tamanho dinamismo ao fórum.
O trabalho existe. Às vezes bem mais do que aquilo que parece passar para o exterior. Mas se o fazemos, é porque sentimos que ele é útil para nós, para vós, para todos.

E as vossas partilhas, os vossos testemunhos, fotografias, dados meteorológicos... São uma riqueza que faz com que o fórum tenha a dimensão que tem.

Com 5 anos, e com tanto ainda para crescer.
Contamos com a participação de todos, para fazer deste espaço um lugar com cada vez mais informação em quantidade e qualidade.


Parabéns meteoPT!


----------



## rbsmr (28 Ago 2010 às 00:38)

Parabéns METEOPT!!!! Parabéns aos seus criadores, moderadores e todos os membros que fazem este forum um sucesso!


----------



## Mago (28 Ago 2010 às 11:51)

Parabéns MeteoPT.... Vida longa e muito sucesso são os meus desejos para este fórum.


----------



## GARFEL (28 Ago 2010 às 19:24)

se eu podia viver sem o meteo.pt... ???
......
......
.......
.........
N Ã O


parabens


----------



## Lightning (29 Ago 2010 às 13:05)

Se eu podia viver sem o MeteoPT? Não, nem sequer conseguia, pois já estou tão habituado às pessoas espectaculares que nele participam, tal seria impossível. 

Já completei os meus 2 anos neste fórum em Julho passado e espero completar mais 20 ou mesmo 200.  

Um abraço a todos os membros e em especial àqueles que tornam possível este fórum já indispensável no meu dia-a-dia.


----------



## RMira (30 Ago 2010 às 14:25)

A qualidade do fórum fala por si! Já cá ando há quase 4 anos (com períodos de maior ausência) e digo que este fórum é um espaço mágico de meteorologia que merece ser acarinhado por todos para que evolua ainda mais!

PARABÉNS METEOPT!


----------



## jotasetubal (31 Ago 2010 às 14:25)

muitos parabéns aos inquietos participantes deste fórum, que unidos acima de tudo por um gosto comum, tanto têm conseguido produzir, já com honras de televisão e tudo. aliás, ainda sou do tempo que alguém aproveitou o nome deste fórum para difundir notícias falsas. isto só significa que o "poder" do fórum está em alta!

continuem com o bom trabalho


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Ago 2010 às 18:18)

Muitos parabéns a todos nós em geral, que contribuimos para que este forum cresça a cada dia que passa, meteopt já faz parte da minha vida, embora agora com o trabalho passo menos tempo aqui, mas sempre que posso estou cá, espero que o meteopt continue por muitos mais anos.


----------



## Redfish (1 Set 2010 às 14:00)

*Muito provalvelmente a melhor fonte de informação meteorologica nos ultimos 5 anos em Portugal.*


----------



## sielwolf (1 Set 2010 às 16:46)

Redfish disse:


> *Muito provalvelmente a melhor fonte de informação meteorologica nos ultimos 5 anos em Portugal.*



Provavelmente?? Eu tenho a certeza! De longe a melhor fonte de informação meteorológica em Portugal.


----------



## Iceberg (4 Set 2010 às 23:04)

PARABÉNS METEOPT !

5 anos de muitas emoções vividas, noites por dormir, momentos expectantes, desilusões meteorológicas, chuvas, neves, geadas, ondas de calor, trovoadas, granizo, ventos, nevoeiros, enfim, um sem número de factores que nos alimentam esta paixão e nos fazem estar aqui agarrados ao monitor, à espera da próxima surpresa ...

Que seja assim por mais cinco anos e muitos mais !

Um grande bem-haja a todos, porque todos fazemos falta a este forum !


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Set 2010 às 00:08)

O 26 de Agosto passou-me completamente ao lado , apesar de atrasados, deixo os meus sinceros parabéns a toda esta comunidade sempre atenta ao que se passa por cima de todos nós.

5 anos de experiência têm revelado uma maturidade e uma posição das quais temos razões mais do que suficientes para nos orgulharmos e o prazer que sentimos em permanecer neste espaço faz dele o nosso 2º porto de abrigo.

Tudo isto é o resultado da dedicação e carinho em especial de todos quantos participam em manter este fórum porque tal como o AnDré deu a entender, a noção que temos de todo o trabalho desenvolvido é certamente apenas o que passa para o exterior! Fica portanto o desejo de que a continuidade do sucesso seja o fim a atingir.  PARABÉNS METEOPT...


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Set 2010 às 05:04)

Um dia , lá mais para trás, sem as tecnologias que temos hoje, pensava
que esta minha paixão era fobia , a minha  excitação,  mania 
e que eu  não passaria,  de um   paciente  irrecuperável para uma  vida normal,em coma meteorológico profundo  que,  de depressões  em depressões , até ao anticiclone fatal, tudo era vivido em solidão..
A partilha que hoje vivemos  é uma Revolução .Permanente.
Admirável Mundo Novo.
Somos uns  bafejados .
Parabéns a todos nós e claro está, uma saudação especial 
aos que , com trabalho e preserverança,  possibilitam  efectivamente esta partilha constante de mim, de ti, de todos nós, entre nós...
Aos Administradores e Moderadores uma palavra de incentivo:
- Para quem como eu já fez infindáveis travessias no deserto ,
que bom que é ter um sítio assim...


----------

